# Onboardsound und Windows Me



## Odins-Digger (27. August 2017)

Hi habe zu dem Thema leider nichts gefunden aber vieleicht gibts ja Gleichgesinnte.

Ich wollte ein Game Spielen das WinMe und abwärts braucht. Also jedes Windows mit Dos unter Bau. Also habe ich mir ein 
PC HP COMPAQ BUSINESS DESKTOP D530 CONVERTIBLE MINITOWER INTEL PENTIUM 4 2.66GHZ

Gekauft. Da der Pc noch nen P4 drin hat und wichtig AGP 1.5volt. Nun habe ich Windows Me installiert und sämtliche Treiber. 

WICHTIG
Ich starte das Game und alles ist ok aber sobald ich von Spielhauptmenü in eine Runde Starte fiebst der Sound nach wenigen Sekunden. Ich dachte erst es ist die Verbaute Sound Box, aber selbst mit Headset ist es nur noch kreischen und fiebsen.

Kennt das jemand von euch auch? Hab mir mal ne Sound Karte gekauft mal sehen was mit der geht.

Das System:

Cpu: P4 mit 2.66Ghz
Ram: 1,5GB
Gpu: noch die Intel 82865G
Sound: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
HDD: 80GB Hitaschi mit 8MB Cache
PS2 Tastatur und Maus vorhanden
Monitor 22 Zoll via VGA


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. August 2017)

Ne alte Soundblaster rein und das Thema ist gegessen.

Oder D-Fend R auf einer neuen Kiste:
D-Fend Reloaded: Übersicht.

Wie heißt das Spiel?


----------



## shootme55 (27. August 2017)

@Wusel: Da steht nix von DOS-Spielen. Obwohl ich kaum ein Spiel kenne, dass nicht auf einer neueren Plattform läuft. Auch wenn die heutigen Bildschirme meist ungeeignet sind und ein altes System für sowas einfach besser ist.

Die Onboard-Sounds waren damals nicht gerade die besten, und die werden mit der Zeit nicht besser. Da könnt auch ein defekter Elko mitspielen. Würd dir auch einen Soundblaster Live empfehlen, die sind meiner Meinung nach der beste Kompromiss aus Klang und Kompatibilität, da hast keine Scherereien. Eine Packung Zigaretten ist teurer.


----------

